# New Septuagint Translation



## JM (Jan 6, 2008)

I posted an FYI thread Nov. of last year and it seems the translation work on the Septuagint by the Eastern Orthodox is now finished. You can see samples and download an mp3 about it here.

Features Include:

* Old Testament newly translated from the Greek text of the Septuagint, including the Deuterocanon
* New Testament from the New King James Version
* Commentary drawn from the early Church Christians
* Easy-to-Locate liturgical readings
* Book Introductions and Outlines
* Subject Index
* Full-color Icons
* Full-color Maps 

Peace,

jm


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 7, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## JM (Jan 8, 2008)

I was thinking about ordering one, it's in my cart over on Amazon.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 9, 2008)

JM said:


> I was thinking about ordering one, it's in my cart over on Amazon.



I have one at home (its an old edition) which has the Greek text in the middle with the English down columns in the side.


----------

